

Jobs for JavaScript Developers in the JavaScript Professionals Directory - mlemos
http://www.jsclasses.org/blog/post/11-Jobs-for-developers-in-JavaScript-Professionals-Directory.html

======
flippyhead
Kind of shocking how badly designed this site is, feels like it was built in
the 80's

------
allenc
The "professionals directory" app is....well, let's just say it looks like
someone ported a Windows application from the 80's. Isn't it kind of ironic
(and maybe insulting) that the people who'd implement modern interfaces would
want to use something so archaic?

------
synnik
Above the break: A gaudy menu and ADS! Nothing but ads.

Below the ads: whitespace.

After the break... I only noticed there even WAS more content when I saw how
large my scrollbar was.

------
asawilliams
Way too many ads! And like @flippyhead I feel the design is lacking.

------
petercooper
Hiring people listing themselves on what appears to be a beginners'/tutorial
site? Not sure of the targeting there.

~~~
mlemos
This is a repository of JavaScript components submitted by JavaScript
developers, not really tutorials for beginners.

<http://www.jsclasses.org/browse/>

The JSClasses site is derived from the PHPClasses site which has about 1
million registered users after 12 years of age. The JSClasses site was just
started last year.

The PHPClasses professionals section was started in 2007. It has over 11,000
registered professionals looking for jobs. The PHPClasses jobs board was
started in 2008.

<http://www.phpclasses.org/jobs/>

Just give it time to grow and sign-up if you are looking for JavaScript jobs,
as there are already a few posted there.

<http://www.jsclasses.org/jobs/>

------
pavel_lishin
I recommend hiring a graphic design professional, as well. The site looks kind
of unpolished.

------
diamondhead
<http://jobs.jsninja.com>

<http://nodejobs.com>

